# Does anyone use heated gloves?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You _don't_ want form-fitting, tight gloves, or at least I did not!
You _want_ a glove with a bit of room so you can put a glove liner in...
Or you need to purchase really high quality insulated gloves...

For me, when I worked in the barns in winter, once working my hands would start to sweat and off came those gloves...
I put them on to go outside for any reason...
Same as I wore layers to work in, as my body warmed I removed layers to not sweat and get chilled but always put on to go outside and not chill myself either.

I found silk glove liners were thin, no bulk but offered just enough extra warmth factor to keep me comfortable but not sweating...
My fingers would be cool but not cold or frozen...full feeling in them.
I wore silk glove liners under my thin leather show gloves too to ward off frozen fingers...sure helped.
My toes wore silky socks or nylons, then cotton socks, then wool and then my boots...nothing had to be bulky to offer added protection and full range of motion was required for comfort and safety...mine, in winter braving the icy cold conditions.
Today you might look at what skiers use, those who do cross-country or snowshoeing travel as they must have range of motion and not great bulk too.
🐴...


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

I have tried all different kinds of gloves, fitted/ not-fitted, same outcomes. No gloves have fixed the finger tips from freezing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have not tried heated gloves other than using the little heat packs so I'm curious if others have used them. 

My fingers get cold easily because of poor circulation and I hate wearing gloves but I found wearing wool mittens works the best for keeping fingers warm for long periods in cold weather.(-0*F)

These flip top ragg wool mittens are my go-to. I can pull the mitten flap back to use my finger tips, they have half fingers. Then pull the flap over back over to keep them warm. 



https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004L13EZC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_aK57FbE800WSP



I have a little arthritis so I use my Back On Track gloves inside them. They offer little to no warmth but they are very thin and can be used as a liner and they are supposed to help circulation.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

I have those wool type gloves with the tops that flip back. Those were among the worst to keep my hands warm, at least for me.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of my fingers tips are the same way as yours. It’s either the leftover of frostbite from not wearing any gloves in my “very intelligent“ teens, or it could be Reynauds.

I cannot wear any glove or mitten that will keep my fingers warm when I am doing barn chores or grooming the the horses. I have SSG-10 gloves and real deerskin mittens for when I have to ride the 4-wheeler.

What works for me is those “Hot Hands” hand warmers inside my dotted gloves; that are dotted on both sides.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/HotHands-10-Hour-Hand-Warmer/10910809?wmlspartner=wlpa&&adid=22222222227000035422&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=70250488488&wl4=pla-97921006848&wl5=1026083&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=10910809&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIiKnVh-v77QIVQrGGCh0mEQ6xEAQYASABEgKaC_D_BwE







__





MCR Safety 9668 String Knit Gloves - 7 Gauge Cotton/Polyester - PVC Dots 2 Sides | FullSource.com


MCR Safety Work Gloves on sale at Full Source! Order the MCR Safety 9668 String Knit Gloves - 7 Gauge Cotton/Polyester - PVC Dots 2 Sides online or call 904-296-2240




www.fullsource.com





Even though I’m in southern Middle Tennessee, it can get Pennsylvania Cold. One day last week we woke up to a real temp of 18 degrees (F) With a Feels Like of 9; a raw unfriendly day, so it was

Thankfully those kinds of cold days are not many, but thankfully I keep a drawer full of nothing but Hot Hands packets and my fingers never got cold In the barn. On the below freezing days, I will switch the warmers to my deerskin mittens when I’m ready to get on the 4-wheeler to go dump manure.

I give the dotted gloves a five. I use the snot out of them all year long, and they wash/dry very well. They are GREAT for cleaning a horse’s face if you’re in a hurry or if the horse is not wanting his face brushed with a brush that day. Great for running hands down the legs for a quick cleaning, if you’re time is short.

They are value received for my purposes and the hand warmers work well in them — a bit clunky but it’s better than frozen finger tips


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

My hands have always been frigid, even as a kid. My grandfather next door growing up was a doctor. I remember him saying I needed nicotinic acid. I just looked it up and that's niacin.
You may want to look into that, niacin seems very safe. In the winter I'll come in the house, grab my wife by the waist just to hear her yell aaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!![emoji44][emoji48] Mister ice paws![emoji38]

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried heated gloves, but they were only heated over the metacarpal (all those bones between the fingers and 'wrist'). I'm very interested in gloves that provide heat to the finger area. 

Since I haven't found anything else suitable, I use wool liners under mountaineering gloves/mittens when our deep cold hits.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

Naughty Naughty Fuddyduddy! LOL

@walkinthewalk, it could also be from the dumb teen years of not thinking I needed to get properly dressed to go outside. I've never had any success with the hand warmers reaching my finger tips. I do keep some in my pocket on days I'm going to be working outside awhile so I can take a 5 min break and warm up with those packs.

A few years ago, I was spending a TON of time out in the barn nursing a sick horse in the dead of winter. Often going out every 2 to 3 hrs around the clock and let me tell you, I just froze! I started even researching what kind of gloves scuba divers wear, I was getting desperate. I've spent hundreds of $ trying different gloves.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

following. I just ordered a pair of "battery gloves" from Amazon, but they supposedly got lost in the mail and are now not available  So I am back to square one. I have "battery socks" and I love them, but the gloves are much more expensive. I need gloves that are not bulky so that I can ride with them. I very much dislike mittens.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought some last year they do work but I found the heat is at the back of the hand and doesn't reach well to the fingers which is where you need it most. They were somewhat bulky. I will only use them if it turns drastically cold.
One thing. Don';t forget to turn them off when you are finished, so you don't waste the batteries.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I found these when I googled “heated snowmobile gloves”.









Heated Driving Gloves Motorcycle Bike Gloves Waterproof Touchscreen Gloves Electric Unisex Winter Gloves


Ordinary gloves can leave you miserable and your hands numb with frostbite！That's because they lack proper insulation, and the snow can go right through them. USE OUR GLOVES，KEEP YOU WARM WHENEVER, WHEREVER!🔥WARM YOUR HANDS UP IN 3 SECONDS!🔥 Our Heated Driving Gloves not only protect your hands...



bestcompressionsockssale.com





When I snowmobiled, I started with Yamaha snowmobile gloves but I switched to deerskin mittens. I had glove liners for the mittens but I don’t remember ever using them.

Snowmobile gloves might not be as bulky as normal winter gloves.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

The gloves I ordered that were lost in the mail showed up! (Amazon is going down hill as far as I'm concerned). Anyway- They work. Keep my hands warm. The ones I got are very bulky and make it difficult to do anything that requires any dexterity at all. I wish I could find gloves that let me use my fingers!
They will be ok for trail riding if my horses are behaving. 
The ones I got are called Venustas, they are about $80 on amazon right now I think, so certainly not high end.. sorry, I can't figure out how to show the link.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope they work. I don’t think there’s a glove out there that will truly keep your hands warm and still give the needed dexterity.

Maybe you could use two pair of gloves at the barn?

Use your heated gloves until you really need your fingers to do something, then switch to cotton dotted gloves with hand warmers in them.

Amazon has several brands, I grabbed these as they look like what I use. Just be sure of the size. The last pack I bought are too big, so the finger tips extend too far beyond my fingers for them to be efficient.






Amazon.com: (12 Pair) Memphis 9660XLM Regular Weight String Knit 2-Sided PVC Dots, Size XL: Office Products


Buy (12 Pair) Memphis 9660XLM Regular Weight String Knit 2-Sided PVC Dots, Size XL: Safety Work Gloves - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I buy the hand warmers at Walmart.

Switching glove styles back and forth is a pain but it’s all I can come up with


----------

